# Ariens Toro or Husqvarna?



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

hi all I just got a nice 6 inch snowfall in Okanogan BC Canada.
I have an old 22 inch Canadian Tire snowblower. the thing keeps giving me trouble.
I want to start looking for a new one before I'm faced to.

I know I want a 2 stage 24 / 22 inch wide.
best I can tell the notable brands are Ariens Toro and Husqvarna.
it looks like most people recommend ariens, only reason i added husqvarna is i think its all my local dealer carries would rather support them if I can.
I get some pretty wet snow so ill probably need to install impeller spacers not sure if its an issue with some brands.

would appreciate any advice on the matter. thanks.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Your just a bit east of me and I have a Toro and works great for me I also use my neighbors Husky ST224P and in 3 winters not a single issue with it. Savage 420 in the North Okanogan has a very impressive Husky he is pleased with. Check out the Husky thread.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

If you’re in Canada, the notable brands (arguably) are Yamaha and Honda. They both have 24” offerings worth a strong look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

What is your budget? If it is about $1280. CAD I would recommend the Ariens Deluxe 24 a very robust built machine with an engine that is matched well to the 24 inch auger width. The Toro 826 OXE a little more money is also a nice machine that offers a very intuitive Quick Stick chute control. The Husky ST224P would be my next choice of the three, also the least expensive. Good luck on your search.


----------



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

thanks for the replies.
just wanted to fallow up as i went silent there.
my snow blower was a bit more fixable then i thought and i posted some pics of my caveman style repair.:icon_whistling:

as for the 3 brands mention all my local big box stores are sold out and only have MTD units.

i haven't gone to my local dealer yet but will probably ask for more advice once i get some actual model numbers.


thanks again. Jay.


----------

